# Can you help us how to subscribe to Children Who Wait online???



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

The title says it all.

We eventually found out our sw should have informed us and subscribed us to adoption uk (all sorted now).

However, we want to access Children Who Wait online but can't seem to do this. The website does not seem to have the stuff for us to subscribe.

Can anyone help??
Ta

Welshy and DH


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Does this link not work...

http://www.adoptionuk.org/logon_gold.asp?id=cww.asp

Tony
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Tony, tried all this, we have memebership but it does not allow us to access CWW.

Recent possible match has fallen through as well.  Hope you are all well.

Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jan

i found it tricky too - phoned them in the end and all sorted now......

if you say what you are approved for i will pm you back with any suitables if you want  

we're in wales too  

ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Jan

Sorry potential match fell through  

I had a nightmare trying to get on to CWW online and ended up emailing them and its ok now-i would email them hun and advise them of your details and ask them to sort it

xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Ta, will phone etc tomorrow.

Off to bed now.

Love
Welshy


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jan 

i hope you had some luck today  

ritz


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jan, so sorry the match fell through   

Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Jan _ I'm sorry to read about the match falling through.

Things can only get better!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya folks, got in touch with Adoption Uk they are setting us up with CWW. Thanks for everything.

Met SW tonight, still trying to put us off going on national register and sending our details to ther consortiums but we feel this is right to do - need to feel others know we are here willing and able to be parents!!!!

Love
WelshyXXXX


----------

